# Mainboard Garantiefall



## HanZ4000 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Mein Mainboard ist jetzt kaputt gegangen, jetzt geht es darum, dass ich es einschicke. Die 2 Jahre Gesetzliche Herstellergarantie ist bereits vorbei. Ich habe eben noch für knapp 1 Monat die 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie!
Ich möchte mein Board nun einschicken: Die Frage: Muss ich die Originalverpackung samt Zubehör (Wisst schon, Handbuch, SATA Kabel, Adapter, S t a n d a r t k ü h l e r a u f s a t z (!) (Hab nen anderen kühler drauf getan, wo ich den kühleraufsatz ersetzen musste durch den Aufsatz des Herstellers Noctua) miteinschicken oder reicht nur das defekte Mainboard?
Desweiteren: Mit was für kosten habe ich zu rechnen? Alternate veranschlagt schon mal 20 Euro Grundpauschale und verweist, dass der Hersteller eventuelle weitere Kosten erheben kann. Was ist eure Erfahrung mit Alternate + Asus?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

HanZ4000


----------



## der_knoben (10. Dezember 2011)

DIesbezüglich solltest du dich auf jeden Fall an den Support von Asus wenden. Den gibt es hier im Support-Bereich.

Als kleiner Hinweis sei gesagt, dass es keine gesetzliche Herstellergarantie gibt, das ist die Gewährleistung.

In der Regel ist es bei Garantiefällen so, dass du die Prüf- sowie Versandkosten selbst tragen musst. Das ganze kann dann durch aus soweit gehen, dass es über dem Preis einer Neuanschaffung liegt. Hier solltest du halt mit dem Support von Asus sprechen, welche Kosten dir entstehen.
Alternate hat damit nichts mehr zu tun. Alternate wäre nur Ansprechpartner für die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. 
Was du einschicken musst, wird dir der Support auch mitteilen.

Der andere Kühler könnte zum Problem werden, wenn es ein Chipsatzkühler war. Versetze auf jeden Fall das Board in den Lieferzustand zurück. Wenn es nur der CPU-Kühler war, gibt es da keine Probleme.


----------



## HanZ4000 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke für Deine umfangreiche und kompetente Antwort. 
Werde mich gleich Montag Vormittag mit dem Support von Asus in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## TankCommander (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Gewährleistung/Garantie bei MB's vom Asus kann man nur über dem Händler in Anspruch nehmen, sowie ist die Rechnung erforderlich bei Asus.
Asus MB's haben immer eine Garantie von 3 Jahren. (Siehe PCGH Heftausgabe 12/2011)
So wie oben beschrieben entsprechende Kosten Versand etc. musst du aber selbst zahlen. 
Und bei Asus kannst du mal locker mit 6- 8 Wochen rechnen bis überhaupt jemand reagiert. 

Alternate wird das MB prüfen aber da kannst auch mal 1 -2 Wochen warten bis das passiert. Dann wie oben schon geschrieben 6-8 Wochen bis Asus oder der Großhändler reagiert.


----------



## HanZ4000 (13. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Informationen.
Hab mich entschieden: Es wird nicht eingeschickt. Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit Asus (äußerst unfreundlich und nicht kompetent) sowie mit Alternate (äußerst freundlich und kompetent, aber hilflos, weil es ja nicht deren Baustelle ist) lohnt es sich nicht. In 2-3 Monaten möchte ich sowieso ein neuen PC kaufen und eventuell würde ich noch hohe Kosten mir auch noch in Rechnung gestellt werden (wer weiss, wo mein Board überall rumgeschifft wird...)

Vielen Dank TankCommander.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem unfreundlichen und wenig kompetenten Support von Asus hört man leider des Öfteren.


----------



## TankCommander (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein letztes ASUS Board war fast 12 Wochen weg. Davon hat allerdings hat Atelco 2 Wochen geschlafen. Nachdem ich dann täglich bei Atelco angerufen habe bekam ich dann irgendwann mal nee Gutschrift.  

Was ich empfehlen kann ist K&M Elektronik mit einer Soforttausch Garantie gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Dezember 2011)

Hier sind meine ASUS Erfahrungen kannst deine in ein paar Wochen dazu Posten.

*EDIT*

Und das sage ich TOPT alles


----------

